# Unlocking MTS MBLAZE



## evilmage93 (May 6, 2012)

Its illegal.
So i dont know if its gonna get pass moderators but if it gets then here is the deal.

I have a MTS Mblaze Ec22 wireless broadband dongle and i also have a airtel sim with 3g connection with like 1gb data traffic left on it so i was kinda thinking if i can use the mts modem, insert the airtel sim in it and then use it on my comp. 
So i unlocked the mts modem using CDMA workshop, setting it as R-UIM if available. Then i docked my airtel sim in it hopping to get it connected using JOIN AIR, but it doesnt. 

So any help regarding the connecting process will be helpful as i know i have unlocked the modem successfully. Thanks.


----------



## Das (Aug 20, 2012)

evilmage93 said:


> Its illegal.
> So i dont know if its gonna get pass moderators but if it gets then here is the deal.
> 
> I have a MTS Mblaze Ec22 wireless broadband dongle and i also have a airtel sim with 3g connection with like 1gb data traffic left on it so i was kinda thinking if i can use the mts modem, insert the airtel sim in it and then use it on my comp.
> ...



Please help me out in getting it unlocked. MTS Team sleeping for the last one month, after collecting the payment,  to unlock it

Thanks


----------

